# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Udhëtim imagjinar

## 100% MERENGUES

kush mundet te me ndihmoje reth kesaj teme eshte teme eseje edhe ju kisha lutur qe dikush te me ndihmoje te me gjeje ndonje tregim qe ka te beje me kete teme apo edhe ta pregatise vet nje tregim me kete teme sepse une spo di si ta beje nje ese me kete teme................

----------


## 100% MERENGUES

hej a mundet dikush te me ndihmoje apo jo

----------

